# Bucher: Kidd will demand a trade to Houston



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Reported on Sportscenter, Kidd wants out of NJ and wants his next stop to be Houston. Houston officials have also reported this.

Better be for expiring contracts, I don't want to give away anything of value for his huge contract.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

what you guys have to trade for him ?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

mavsmania41 said:


> what you guys have to trade for him ?


Weatherspoon, Norris, Baker ($14 million expiring) and a future 1st possibly. We'll probably have to throw in James or Sura instead of Norris. 

Not sure if I want to take the risk of having 3 max contracts on our team. Expectations would also be extremely high with Kidd, a 32 year old veteran. I suppose he has 3-4 good years left in him, but it's quite a risk with that contract.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I guess they are just wanting to deal him but man he makes a lot of money you think he still has some gas in the tank ? I wonder why he didnt consider houston back when he was a FA back in 2003 ? I remember him saying how he wanted to finish his career back in Texas at the Spurs, MAvs or Rockets. At the time all 3 of the Texas team were set at point guard we had Francis, PArker NAsh all 3 are all star caliber point guards.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the rockets have nothin to offer to the nets for kidd


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Would really be something to have 3 all-NBA teamers, but would rather have a solid PF


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think yaos gm would improve greatly


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Reported on Sportscenter, Kidd wants out of NJ and wants his next stop to be Houston. Houston officials have also reported this.
> 
> Better be for expiring contracts, I don't want to give away anything of value for his huge contract.


there a link to any of thise? i know you said on sportscenter but there has to be some kind articles or something stating this. then again, it is bucher so i doubt there are articles to prove any of his statements.

not to mention rod thorn has said a million times jason wont be traded and he knows it. not to mention if rod became willing to trade jason to houston, you wouldnt have enough to satisfy rod's taste. unless you want to part ways with yao, he would do good in the tri-state area and eventually in the NY market.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No links, and as I've stated on the Nets board, as great as Jason Kidd is he isn't going to fetch much at all with his contract/age and limited offensive ability.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

mr.know-it-all (sarcasm) Marc Stein even writes that there is NO trade demand as the season for the nets end

link 


> Nope. No trade demand from Jason Kidd as he exited the season.


and we all know stein likes to talk about kidd rumors. i dont even see anything in bucher's archives. if kidd did demand a trade or will be demanding a trade to houston then wouldnt you think it would be all over the place or at least headlining espn or at least the espn-nba section? plus, with houston still in the playoffs i think its wrong for bucher to talk about a rumor like that. it could effect some houston players mentally and maybe get them off their game.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm guessing he was just predicting it, not saying it will happen. And listening to the predictions they make about the NBA sometimes on ESPN, I wouldn't put a whole lot into this.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sorry, this was not meant as a statement. It was more of a situation which had a good possibility of occuring.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

these old guys aren't going to cut it for the future.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

u have NOTHING they want and no big expiring contracts (baker was bought out he is on a small 2 yr deal) the nets wouldnt trade him for nothin as they know that the team they have no with kristics continued improvement+ a pf (reef/swift) and a shooter they are a contender in the east again


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Weatherspoon, Norris, Baker ($14 million expiring) and a future 1st possibly. We'll probably have to throw in James or Sura instead of Norris.



i sure hope you were kidding. kidd is a hall of fame point guard. you have absolutely no players worth anything in a trade outside of mcgrady and yao and you know you won't trade them. you would have to throw in multiple first round picks for years to come just to make me even think of any trade with houston. and by multiple, i mean at least 3 if you think weatherspoon, norris, baker, james or sura is getting you a player like kidd.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

:twocents:


kidd2rj said:


> i sure hope you were kidding. kidd is a hall of fame point guard. you have absolutely no players worth anything in a trade outside of mcgrady and yao and you know you won't trade them. you would have to throw in multiple first round picks for years to come just to make me even think of any trade with houston. and by multiple, i mean at least 3 if you think weatherspoon, norris, baker, james or sura is getting you a player like kidd.


What in the world makes you think we want Kidd????? WE DON"T!!!, Hint,Hint, KIdd said he wanted to play for HOuston, its flattering but thats about it. Besides hes too old and too banged up, we already have older players, we dont need anymore, WE PASS, but thanks Kidd for showing interest in the Rockets Organization, but we are NOT willing to give up potential Lebrons and Carmelos for a pretty good old guy who is past his prime


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

kfranco said:


> :twocents:
> What in the world makes you think we want Kidd????? WE DON"T!!!, Hint,Hint, KIdd said he wanted to play for HOuston, its flattering but thats about it. Besides hes too old and too banged up, we already have older players, we dont need anymore, WE PASS, but thanks Kidd for showing interest in the Rockets Organization, but we are NOT willing to give up potential Lebrons and Carmelos for a pretty good old guy who is past his prime


Wait, what potential Lebrons or Carmelos do you have? You're certainly not talking about draft pics, because getting a good draft pick for you guys in the next 5-10 years would be a huge dissapointment. Obviously you're not gonna trade T-Mac or Yao in a deal. So which guy on your team is going to be the next Lebron or Carmelo?


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

kfranco said:


> :twocents:
> What in the world makes you think we want Kidd????? WE DON"T!!!, Hint,Hint, *KIdd said he wanted to play for HOuston, its flattering* but thats about it. Besides hes too old and too banged up, we already have older players, we dont need anymore, WE PASS, but thanks Kidd for showing interest in the Rockets Organization, but we are NOT willing to give up potential Lebrons and Carmelos for a pretty good old guy who is past his prime


there are no reports of that. if you watch the sc piece with bucher, he said 'oh, houston looks nice' or something along those lines. there is NO TRUTH that kidd said he wants to go to houston. it was just bucher making a personal statement and trying once again to stir up the kidd-rumor pot. so dont be flattered that kidd wants to play for the rockets, because he didnt say it


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

What kfranco said...why would we want an aging star and his bloated salary?


----------

